# 3x3 BLD new WR！



## YYT (Oct 4, 2011)

Set by Yuhui [email protected] Open

Edit: Video here.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome, time? Video?


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh hail nah. You have to tell us the time. Why you gotta be like that?!


----------



## aronpm (Oct 4, 2011)

ROUNDY


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 4, 2011)

YYT said:


> Set by Yuhui [email protected] Open


Time was *30.58* 
Just checked the mf8 forum. Didn't see a video.
Congrats Roundy!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 4, 2011)

oh dayuuuum


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 4, 2011)

No video mades me sad 
Oh well, congrats!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Why not sub30 .
Still insane. I can't even fathom times sub40 D:.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 4, 2011)

crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 4, 2011)

Woahhhhhh

I'm actually surprised it wasn't sub 30. I was expecting like, a 28 or something. Forgiving for having high expectations. I did have a feeling it was going to be him, but was secretly hoping it was Gabriel


----------



## Florian (Oct 4, 2011)

When i saw the thread title i thought it would be a surprise challenge again


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 4, 2011)

So subtle.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 4, 2011)

D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' F U2 B R' D R B U L2 B' U F D'. said to be the scramble


----------



## Jakube (Oct 4, 2011)

easy scramble


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 4, 2011)

r_517 said:


> D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' F U2 B R' D R B U L2 B' U F D'. said to be the scramble





Jakube said:


> easy scramble


Seems like pretty average scramble to me.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 4, 2011)

[youku]XMzA5Njk4MDY4[/youku]

guess which will come first, sub 1m in 5x5 or sub 30 in bld? just saying...

Congrats Roundy


----------



## izovire (Oct 4, 2011)

lol best silent reaction ever! I don't know if I could hold it in if I was him... 

congrats on WR


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 4, 2011)

Haiyan has an official 30.47 though.

:trollface:


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 4, 2011)

ooh man enjoy it it won't be long 
now seriously congrats, the scramble deservs it


----------



## CRO (Oct 4, 2011)

Crazy time!

Congratz


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is the video not available anymore? I can't seem to watch it 

edit: nvm got it

I agree it's not an obviously easy scramble too..would call it a decent scramble


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Edges are are awesome, but corners are meh, even somewhat hard. I'd say it'd offset into a "normal" scramble.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 4, 2011)

> 15:39 < rowan_> christ people can be such *****es about easy
> scrambles/good luck in comp
> 15:39 < rowan_> as though that somehow devalues the average
> 15:39 < rowan_> or single or whatever
> ...



muh


----------



## Nostra (Oct 4, 2011)

Kirjava, you talked about Hayan 30.47 "official" solve. I suppose it was during a CCA comp. 
Do you (or someone else) know where we can find the CCA ranking?


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 4, 2011)

http://zkx0h1.chinaw3.com/ LOL


----------



## mariano.aquino (Oct 4, 2011)

About the easy scramble debate, doesn't it have to do with the method and/or buffer you use?
maybe an easy scr. for comms with buffer in ubr is not that easy with buffer in ulb (or dfr), or same thing with using uf or df..
or am I wrong..?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I'm not sure, but I'd think that as a whole, the general cycles of stuff stays the same. Aka if there is a 2 cycle where just two corners need to be swapped, it doesn't matter how you hold the cube, those two will still need to be switched. Same thing with a 5 cycle. Those will still need to be cycled.

There are some nicer comms, depending on the scramble, for either DF or UF buffer (there are other buffers you can use though)

The solved piece was in DB, and not really relevant in this case (actually this is only for my YO orientation, I just realized.)

We are on the subject of comms, since the WR has only been broken with that recently (I don't know what else it has been broken with, and by who)...it's not really feasible to say it depends on the buffer/how you hold it. Essentially it'd be the same.

I don't know why the scramble being easy completely takes away from the solve being amazing. I mean, cmon it's almost sub30. That in itself is just pure ridiculous. The memo was like 10, and execution 20. World class stuff right there.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Well I'm not sure, but I'd think that as a whole, the general cycles of stuff stays the same. Aka if there is a 2 cycle where just two corners need to be swapped, it doesn't matter how you hold the cube, those two will still need to be switched. Same thing with a 5 cycle. Those will still need to be cycled.
> 
> There are some nicer comms, depending on the scramble, for either DF or UF buffer (there are other buffers you can use though)
> 
> ...


 
Nah, your buffer won't give you advantage over the rest, but it does give you a DISadvantage occasionally. Easiest example: solved piece is your buffer. You now have an extra cycle than the others (unless you use floating buffers of course)

Looking forward to meeting Yuhui in Worlds


----------



## 13th Lou (Oct 4, 2011)

OH!ROUNDY
CHINESE!!!!!!


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm ussually very unlucky in competitions with what amostay says


----------



## Anthony (Oct 4, 2011)

izovire said:


> lol best silent reaction ever!


 
I think Chris takes the cake, actually. lol

It's really awesome that top 3 in the world now are 30.xx. That was almost unfathomable not too long ago.


----------



## riffz (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone know what buffers he uses?


----------



## roundy (Oct 5, 2011)

buffer：　UF　＆　ULF

kx 7 +2
me 11
dh 9 +2
zi 5+2
tr 11
og 11 +2

ji 8
na 8
wq 8
corner 16
total　94　moves。M　as　two　moves　then　102　moves。about 20 s 。tps=94／20=4.7move／s


----------



## riffz (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations Roundy!

You may want to update your signature 



roundy said:


> Signature: *3X3 BF PB:38.42 *3x3 PB:13.94 4x4 BF PB: DNF


----------



## Xingmie (Oct 26, 2011)

It will be sub 30 soon~~~~


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 26, 2011)

xingmie when I saw an active thread with this title I was like fuuuuuu*
and then I saw 35 posts and I was like thankgod


----------

